# An Aussie's Seaview build



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ok I got mine a week ago last Thursday :woohoo:and spent some hours test fitting and going through the various ways of doing the sub assembly in my over excited little mind. Then there is the process of how I'd go putting lighting in it:freak: 

Ok as for the lighting I armed myself up with a set of led outdoor Xmas lights with a flashing control, a soldering iron and a cheap fibre optic lamp I bought. So now I’m set.  With some rewiring and some forward planning added to a some web research I began, by the way no one over here does f/o kits or similar. 

To date I have FS1’s bay glued in place.








with the control room on top and about 95% finished. I used the flasher and f/optics to give the control room a bit of life. I found and predominantly used this link on the web to research my colours and lay out. I have also installed lights in the tail fin sub assemblies.









After reading what has been written about its glories and or faults and possible conversions to correct the model into an exacting replica of the filming miniature/s I pretty much decided to go with the out of the box solution. I know the limits of my abilities and recasting windows, extending and or reshaping hulls is not in those limits. But I do however bow in respect to those that can and do such achievements. However after a test fit in the hull and the window in place I may yet still go with the clear pieces cut from a blister pack because the fish eye look is somewhat more extreme than I imagined.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Some shots of the control room so far 

































I know a lot of detail will be out of site but things like the chart table just looked plain so I used .5mm f/o for pencils and a bit of plasticard for the ruler. The forward observation room has a shot of apple one with the giant blue whale coming up on it and the opposite wall just screamed for a map. As for the computer it just looked odd with out the data tape running through them. I'm hoping though when I light the ceiling you can see most of it. But as for me well I know I did it. :thumbsup:

And the flashing lights look really cool so I was doubly amazed at how they look and that I pulled it off.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Keep going... your control room looks great!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW, that looks OUTSTANDING, great job ! what did you use to paint the floor ? spray paint or brush on paint ? your panel detail is excellent. I can't wait to see the rest of your seaview.
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Job.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep it comming...Build, Brother Build.




High Regards,

BP


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

WOW!!!

REEEEEAAALLY GOOD. I might as well just spray some clear flat across the windows of my Seaview and forget about an interior.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Looking so coool....! Fox, also from Down under!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

model maker said:


> WOW, that looks OUTSTANDING, great job ! what did you use to paint the floor ? spray paint or brush on paint ? your panel detail is excellent. I can't wait to see the rest of your seaview.
> Bert


The floor is GW hawk torquise applied with a flat brush.

All my paints are acrylic, I've never been a big fan of enamels. Also I can be an impatient sod at times too.  Its very hard to get model masters acrylic in brisbane. All my paints are either games workshop or tamiya. I find that with a good quality flat brush and the right consistancy of paint I can quite often get the look I'm after. Because I'm still, after all these years, not that good with an air brush :freak: so most of everything is hand done. That said I will be using my airbrush on the hull :thumbsup:

I Thank you all for all the compliments


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Great Job.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Keep it comming...Build, Brother Build.
> 
> ...


I'll give it a shot at matching the quality of your build mate.:thumbsup:

Tonite my tools must rest as it is 'hinted' that time must be spent with the wife... Before I given lodgings in the spare room  But we are off to see Indiana Jones though :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! My control room is just about ready for the fiber-optics to be installed. Still trying to figger out how to install my christmas light string, though.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work... paint, lights, detail, everything


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Really top notch!!

have you thought of removing the handrail from the spiral staircase?

how did you detal the clear chart at the back? amazing!

Do go with the blister pack windows, tho. It would be a crime not to be able to see that sweet interior!

Kudos Maximus!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I had looked that those smaller battery powered flashing crhistmas light sets on clearance for a buck this last season, and just couldn't think of any use at all for them.

Now I'm kicking myself for not picking a few up!

I LOVE your interior paint scheme.. it brins it to "life" quite well.

Maybe you could make an animated gif with your flashing lights working?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Really top notch!!
> 
> have you thought of removing the handrail from the spiral staircase?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Hadn't thought about the hand rail??? The vertical plotter I just dry brushed with black till I got the look I was happy with.

I have been saving some blister backs though for the window :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

gareee said:


> I had looked that those smaller battery powered flashing crhistmas light sets on clearance for a buck this last season, and just couldn't think of any use at all for them.
> 
> Now I'm kicking myself for not picking a few up!
> 
> ...


Thaks mate...

The interior colours I could only work with stuff on the net and how the colours were displayed on my monitor. 

As for the xmas lights I got the only thing that caught me out was the fact that I cut off all the lights I didn't need. But I didn't figure they'd be set up as a series to counter the power adaptors voltage :freak: Arfter a couple slowly burned out I ran the volt meter over the wires and OOOPPS with only running two I didn't allow for extra resistance. So it was another trip down to Dick Smiths for some more bits. but it's all good now. Tonite I finished putting in al the seated crew, bar one because he is destined for the flying sub. And I have preped all the remaing lites for the rest of the model and started on the main hull. The only thing that went bad was testing the lights with the f/o's for the tail lights. I forgot to add resistors and phfft  NO LIGHTS It was an experiance fixing that little fopar let me tell you... Ahh well whats life with out learning


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Now ya got me kicking myself for not only getting those flashing lights on clearance at christmas time, but also about not thinking about blinking lights adding "life" to the control room.

I was kinda settled on just overhead lighting, and some drilled out holes for lighting, or fiber, but now I'm mulling over getting a flashing small led string, and tying it into the bigger christmas light string as well. Course this'll mean another delay in building.. sigh.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

As it goes so far...

I have attached the conning tower with lights in side. I am all but done on the limber holes. Hopefully I'll have them drilled and cleaned out tomorrow night. The control room is all but done though I still haven't decided about the handrail on the stairs yet. Here is a video of the control room through the nose. So far it all is going together nicely. :woohoo: I may still have to warm down the interior light some more cause it still seems a bit bright. It comes out a bit on the blue side which it's not...

Just click on the image and it should take you to the link...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

^ Wow!!!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

That was very cool, and helpful.. it lets me know what to expect as far as how much can be seen or not seen.

Thanks MUCH!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looking Good my friend!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


If you want to tone down that Bluish tint Like I did, You could either..1)Dip the tips of your Leds in clear orange Paint or...2) Filter the lights through a piece of cut Clear Orange Styrene.

It gives it the look of Incandescent Bulbs....


Great Job!!!!

BP


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Looking Good my friend!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> If you want to tone down that Bluish tint Like I did, You could either..1)Dip the tips of your Leds in clear orange Paint or...2) Filter the lights through a piece of cut Clear Orange Styrene.
> ...


Thanks mate. I did think of using orange but I thought it might have been too strong. I've been using my yellow and rust games workshop inks mixed with a bit of their foundation stone. After seeing the test I was amazed at how strong the leds white is. :drunk: but the orange wash sounds like the go now.:thumbsup: 

I finaly got the hull colour I'm after late last night... :freak: at least I'm not short on the origional dark blue -grey I mixed now  I just put in my origional mix and white about 60/40 and mixed in some dark brown just to tone/dirty it down. For the bottom I think I'll be going primarily with 75/25 mix of white and tamiyas jn grey and work the tones down from there.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> As it goes so far...
> 
> I have attached the conning tower with lights in side. I am all but done on the limber holes. Hopefully I'll have them drilled and cleaned out tomorrow night. The control room is all but done though I still haven't decided about the handrail on the stairs yet. Here is a video of the control room through the nose. So far it all is going together nicely. :woohoo: I may still have to warm down the interior light some more cause it still seems a bit bright. It comes out a bit on the blue side but it is...
> 
> Just click on the image and it should take you to the link...


wow, outstanding AJ-1701, nice work on your seaview ! & thanks for the movie clip, It really shows your interior. Is that view taken with the kits front window OR, did you replace your front window to get rid of the distorted fish bowl look that I hear is caused by the window that comes with the kit ?
Bert


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Bert. :thumbsup:

It was done with now windows... I'm still trying to get the clear thin plastic cut right to replace the ones supplied with the model  and yes they really do mess up the viewing perspctive. It's like looking through a set of binoculars the wrong way round. :drunk::freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey AJ-1701, are you entering it in QMHE this year? 

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I wonder why they would make such a detailed interior & then make a window that completly ruins what you can see ?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Odds are, they didn't even think about refraction when the made the window molds.

I'll be if we see a second run of the kit, it comes with newly molded windows, and clear cast interior parts.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Hey AJ-1701, are you entering it in QMHE this year?
> 
> Chris.


I have to be honest here and say I,m not sure what QMHE is... 

If it a competion or expo sort of thing then maybe. I've entered some gameing ones in the past and managed to pull of some decent placings. though it does depend on time frame. With doing the other models from Seaview and lighting them as well, yes even the diving bell might get a wee little light in it.:freak: Then there is the diaroma I want to use as the display base...

A quick update on my build though...

All the limber holes are finished with a painted curved card behind them.
Both assembled sections of the hull are ready to prime up. 
Still working on the clear film for the window replacments.
Fixed the interior lights exessive brightness, Thanks to Beatlepauls suggestion :thumbsup:
I even managed to reglue the little hand holds on the hull back in place


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

gareee said:


> That was very cool, and helpful.. it lets me know what to expect as far as how much can be seen or not seen.
> 
> Thanks MUCH!


There isn't much you can't see when all the lights are on especialy with the right temperature of light. Except for the radio room that is. You just have to scope out the angles when you look through the bow windows. :thumbsup:Just like they did in land of the giants when one stumbled across the spindrift


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

AJ, QMHE is the Queensland Model and Hobbies Expo held in August at the table tennis centre in Windsor. It's basically the state championships. It's a pretty big comp and attracts heaps of entries from all over Australia. I'm working on my entries (along with other projects) at the moment. Your Seaview would, IMHO, be a major contender for its class at least! If you'd like more info, please PM me. I don't have anything to do with the show apart from entering it and helping man our club stand, but it'd be cool to see your sub on the tables!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I am hoping to start putting on the to hull colour tonite, depending on the weather that is. It's been raining a bit and it has gotten a little humid so I'm not keen on airbrushing with the extra moisture in the air. 

I do have a question though....

Are the planes on the conning tower light on the off white colour underneath or are they the same as the hull colour all over????


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have seen them painted both ways, Most of pictures I have seen of other models of the seaview have the undersides painted the same color as the belly,. Here is another members seaview and his are the same color as the belly and I think it looks good. Here is another picture of 2 seaviews together but is is hard to see what color the planes underside is.
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> I am hoping to start putting on the to hull colour tonite, depending on the weather that is. It's been raining a bit and it has gotten a little humid so I'm not keen on airbrushing with the extra moisture in the air.
> 
> I do have a question though....
> 
> Are the planes on the conning tower light on the off white colour underneath or are they the same as the hull colour all over????


 
The diving Planes are the same color as the upper hull.

No lighter color on the bottom.

BP


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm pretty sure they are the same darker hull color


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

The dive planes underside are the same color as the belly. This has been discussed before.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys.

Well over the w/e there were a few problems at drydock... Some damage caused by the windy weather gusting thru a window had me rebuilding some more of the little hand holds on the missile deck. After assembly and the second coat the red n green lights in the conning tower stopped working!!! In trying to fix them I came close to destoying the model. End result... the damage was repaired but without the lights. 

As the pics show... the change in colour I used on the inside light and forward spot light worked a treat. Thanks again beatlepaul :thumbsup: I put a 3mm red led in the back of the FS1bay put it turned out to be a 30deg and only a low mcd rating  I might try to make a lens out of krystal klear to distribute the light. You can just make out the touch of the red glow above the mini sub in the first pic.

















I included a picture of the main hull colour using a flash and one in normal room light just to see how differant they'd look.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*LOOKIN GOOOOOD My Friend!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Not much color change with or without flash.. but I do like the variance in light color.. probably will have to do that here as well. Usually I just mix up my preferred color tint, and mix it with future floor wax, until I get the desired transparency in the paint.

While I had been fixing up a christmas light led string for the lighting, I did come up with another option.. when walgreens was clearing out their christmas display, they let me have the display boxes for their led lights.. the ones with a button you put to test them.

Downside of these would be I have one set of clear, and one set of colored, 6 lights on each string. I just don't think 6 lights will be enough to cut it for the seaview lighting, and the colored lights are ptetty much out of the picture.. unless I could rig them together, and the combines color lighting on the control room looked interesting.

I DID see some interesting sound possibilites at walmart on clearance yesterday.. in the toy section, they have a small (cell phone sized or smaller) toy that records your voice, and allows you to play it back at different speeds. I'm not sure how long a recording it actually takes, but I did a "test 123" repeated 3 times, and it recorded all that perfectly.

It's only $5 on clearance, so I might pick one up for tinkering.

I recall that there was a card manufacturer that had the ability to record your voice (or other sounds) on something that went into a greeting card.. that would be small enough, and probably cheap enough to use as a sound source in the seaview.. might google some, and see what I can uncover.

If the seaview cd sounds aren't preferred by someone, I found another great underwater sound source on the 1st disc menu for the seaquest tv series.. it's a looping underwater sound effect.

Course now I want a 39" seaquest....


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

gareee said:


> I DID see some interesting sound possibilites at walmart on clearance yesterday.. in the toy section, they have a small (cell phone sized or smaller) toy that records your voice, and allows you to play it back at different speeds. I'm not sure how long a recording it actually takes, but I did a "test 123" repeated 3 times, and it recorded all that perfectly.
> 
> It's only $5 on clearance, so I might pick one up for tinkering.
> 
> ...


You could try here
http://www.gmkmg.com/module_record.htm


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/2044/sounds/voyagesounds.htm

Gareee try this is a link I found for sounds and themes. I was ablle to down load them on my pc all I need to do is work out how to down load them as looped :freak: and then get a cheap little mp3 player with add on speakers.

I forgot to say that the clear blister packaging I used turned out A1 for replacement windows :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/2044/sounds/voyagesounds.htm
> 
> Gareee try this is a link I found for sounds and themes. I was ablle to down load them on my pc all I need to do is work out how to down load them as looped :freak: and then get a cheap little mp3 player with add on speakers.
> 
> I forgot to say that the clear blister packaging I used turned out A1 for replacement windows :thumbsup:


what blister packaging did you use and what modifications if any did you do to it ?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Knight1966 said:


> You could try here
> http://www.gmkmg.com/module_record.htm


Cheaper to just pick up those walmart clearance goodies..


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

model maker said:


> what blister packaging did you use and what modifications if any did you do to it ?


I think it was from the back of the adapter package I bought. I used the origional clear piece to get the shape. then I just trimmed and used my wifes hair dryer to get it into a better fit. then I just polised and polised and polished it with the special cleaning cloth that came with her perscription glasses ( she was out shopping when I used it  ).


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what adaptor package ?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry... The adaptor I bought to run the lights with. It was in really good nick with virtually no skuffs and scratches.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Can this model be made into the 2 deck window version?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks, I still wish the kits own glass was clearer.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

It should be pretty easy to take any flat clear packaging and cut new windows though. I don't think this is something that Moebius could have forseen.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The nose above the fins was the same on both versions. The window position was changed of course, the sonar blisters added, and the centre ridge between the windows was added. The main spotlight was larger on the 4 window version. 
What seems to change the top profile so much is the different length and shape of the deck. 
The bottom of the nose is very different. Altho is sounds like if you want an accurate 4 window version, some surgery and reshaping will be necessary there anyway. Basically you want to get rid of the FS bulge and just continue the round hull and keel as far forward as you can and then putty it in toward the searchlight. You'd have to make a few layers of styrene (or wood) underneath to support the putty. It's a small model, so that much re-contouring wouldn't be much work. More complicated is the bottom of the fins. The fins are somewhat thinner than the 4 window version. But they too are mostly flat surfaces running fore and aft. It shouldn't be difficult to cut out the bottoms and run a lip of styrene around the cutout, fillet in a base of styrene and either layer more styrene over top or use a good putty like Bondo. 
The Moebius kit already has the right shape sail for the 8 window version (tho many comment that it's not quite the right size). 

At least some of the miniatures had bottom color on the sail plane bottoms.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Personally, I am waiting for Rick Teskey's 8 window conversion kit to come along.

Pretty much anything can be done in Scale Modeling if you have the Ideas, Reference material supplies etc...But I wouldnt simplify doing a conversion on the Present Bow...

I pick and choose my Modeling battles:thumbsup:

However if you choose to do it, God Bless!!


Regards,
BP


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

starseeker said:


> ...The Moebius kit already has the right shape sail for the 8 window version (tho many comment that it's not quite the right size).


 
I'm squarely in the camp that says it isn't the right size. The sail of the 8-window version had a wider fore section, which included 4 front-facing windows. The sail for the 4-window version is too narrow in the front to add those.
I'm also waiting for the Richard Teskey conversion kit to come out, although it probably won't be for a while yet.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Just a quick update...

The heavy rain we've had here in Brisbane has still slowed my airbrushing of the main hull, it's just to humid. But I'm out to try it tonite with a new water-trap for my compressor. I've done the test on the lights for the flying sub and the diving bell and its all good. I have used two 3mm white leds in the flying sub and a yellow 3mm in the diving bell. This give a good block of light for the two front flood lights and I'm hoping enough back-wash of light to light up the main cock pit area. I drilled out the portholes in the bell and filled them with krystal klear and put a white wash over the led to tone down the yellow. I was toying with drilling and running a f/optic thru the spot lights but dicretion was the better part of valour there. My plan is to run the leds for these two models from a seperate 3v battery pack. All I need now is the interior for FS1 to turn up in the post. :thumbsup: I'll try to get som more pics up in the next couple of days.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm toying with the idea of making the movie sail,which is shorter,has more of a front angle and the four dead lights,and flag pole notch at the back.I also dont like the doors which should have round corners.I'm talking to some folks now to see if its workable.alexander


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*My P/E Flying Sub Interior*

My pe interior for the flying sub is magic. :thumbsup:

As soon as I got home from work I began painting it up and then used wellbond white glue to fix white a4 paper behind the little holes and reactor panels where there would be lights and dials, I tried krystal clear but the light bleed was way to brite for the scale, when the glue dried I then applied some coloured inks to get the various colours. Not having a lot of photo research material on the subs interior I pretty much based the colour scheme around the Seaviews control panels I did. I also toyed with the idea of f/o's and flashing lights but with not a lot of room in between the hull halves I opted out on that one.:freak:

The pe kit by paulbo almost makes itself :thumbsup: which for me was a huge bonus as I have never worked with its like before. Thank again mate. 

And before anyone asks...I did take some shots of it last nite which I'll post up tonite. As well with all things being equal I should have the f/sub and diving bell finished tonite also. :woohoo:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here I am starting on the Flying Sub.These are the two magnet housings which will allow for replacement of the batteries.Two 3mm LEDs will light the entire FS.I am working on having the arresting hook be the on-off switch for the lights in the FS.A test with two batteries at 3V.alexander


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Here I am starting on the Flying Sub.These are the two magnet housings which will allow for replacement of the batteries.Two 3mm LEDs will light the entire FS.I am working on having the arresting hook be the on-off switch for the lights in the FS.A test with two batteries at 3V.alexander


Question Where do you guys buy your LEDS ??


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I got mine around christmas time on clearance..  I'm just using a led string of white christmas lights.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I got mine from www.goodwillsales.com in England.I bought 500 for about 28Cents each.They come with 12V resisters.alexander


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I get mine from Dick Smiths which I think is our version of your Radio Shack.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*My FS1 and diving bell update*

here are som shots of the progress so far. I used A4 paper glued with wellbond to the back of the sheet and then applied coloured ink to get the glow from them. I did think about flashers with f/optics but there's not a lot of room and my common sense outwayed my abilities. As there isn't a great deal of referance footage for the interior I just went with what felt right and also used similar colours to what I used in the control room. 























































I toned down the white to get a more natural look but I had to do it in a way that didn't take away the back lighting of the panels. I just need to mount the search lights and neaten up around the subs windows.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome Job on the FS1:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The interior looks super!

Are you going to have the wire comming out the back??

Still looks great Brother!!!!



Regards,

BP


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Outstanding...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

is the F/S interior a paper kit or plastic ?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it's bendable brass... least it looks like it.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

model maker said:


> is the F/S interior a paper kit or plastic ?


Brass Photo Etched


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Awesome Job on the FS1:thumbsup::thumbsup: Are you going to have the wire comming out the back??


Thanks again BP.

I plan on mounting the flying sub to my display with a hollow aluminium tube and the wires going thru it from under the base, it'll be pretty much the same for the diving bell too, except without the tube.

Though I'm not overly happy with the paint job on either model but they did come ok I guess... I work in hardware with paint being one our biggest departments and no matter what brand, style or type of paint yellow and red and some blues are the worst for depth of colour and in opacity and coverarge... :freak:


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

"Though I'm not overly happy with the paint job on either model but they did come ok I guess... I work in hardware with paint being one our biggest departments and no matter what brand, style or type of paint yellow and red and some blues are the worst for depth of colour and in opacicity and coverarge... "


Very true AJ I work in a Hardware store as well and I am the paint dept manager..And I have been trying to find a proper yellow that will give a deep rich depth of color but not have to worry about how many coats it will take.. I would like to find a good yellow foundation or primer to base coat it first... I have one in mind it is a new product but I will need to see if it will work for modeling.... Jeff


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

gareee said:


> I think it's bendable brass... least it looks like it.


 
thanks ! thats makes a good difference. I must have missed the thread on pricing, how much ?
Bert


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it's 24.95 plus shipping


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, Falcon, I was looking at your photo of the LED test and my original post wondered if you were using resistors. I see farther down on the thread that you are. 
Great idea using magnets to hold the FS together!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

gareee said:


> I think it's 24.95 plus shipping


Thanks, I have to pick me up one.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

starseeker said:


> Sorry, Falcon, I was looking at your photo of the LED test and my original post wondered if you were using resistors. I see farther down on the thread that you are.
> Great idea using magnets to hold the FS together!


 
Yep, That Falcon is a Crafty Fellow:thumbsup:


BP


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

model maker said:


> is the F/S interior a paper kit or plastic ?
> 
> thanks ! thats makes a good difference. I must have missed the thread on pricing, how much ?
> Bert


Hi Bert -

It's bendable brass photo-etch. You can pick it up for $25 postage paid (in the US) at: http://modeling.paragrafix.com/products/flyingsub-interior.asp .

Please note that they're out of stock right now (the first batch exceeded my wildest imagination and sold out in 24 hours!), but I expect more in next week.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Hi Bert -
> 
> It's bendable brass photo-etch. You can pick it up for $25 postage paid (in the US) at: http://modeling.paragrafix.com/products/flyingsub-interior.asp .
> 
> Please note that they're out of stock right now (the first batch exceeded my wildest imagination and sold out in 24 hours!), but I expect more in next week.


Thanks, great product ! I will keep my eye on it, for it returning to in stock


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks BP,here are the clear FS bay walls we talked about.Rough sanded on the back or diffused with velium paper backing and that should give that light to the bay.alexander


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Nearing the end...*

This being a long w/end over here I was asked by the good wife to take her away as she wanted time with me... and not me having time with my seaview 

Anyway immediatly on our return home I again became immersed in paint and glue. However before going away I layed out the basics for my display base. And then glued the main pieces in place. 









So that on my return I could begin in ernest... By mixing some paint with plaster I began going over the pre painted base and terrain pieces








Then I airbrused some greens and hand brushed mixes of browns and black over the base.Once that was done I began with the giant seaweed forest which I set in some air dried modeling clay. 








I then got some old plastic xmas tree leaves painted one of them in a pale stone colour then brushed over them in a mix of colours to give me some coral.








I then set in the flying sub and diving bell into place and did a lighting test.









My overall plan is to have it completed by next week end... I'll post up some more shots when I get the seaweed forest right.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great mate!! The base is excellent! The last pic has nice atmosphere.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess it's time to scavenge the walmart aquarium section for fake plants? Wonder if dollar stores have anything worthwhile?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That rocks!!alexander


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Very nice, you are going to have an OUTSTANDING display !
Bert


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is the picture I was looking for of the bay.You can see the big headlight with the red gel on it.alexander


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> Here is the picture I was looking for of the bay.You can see the big headlight with the red gel on it.alexander


That's hillarious!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

The Irwin Allens relative dimensional continuum was strong back then


----------



## Purpleghost (May 22, 2008)

Hello AJ-1701

I just joined the forum, great job on the Seaview!!!. I wanted to ask what you used to adhere the fibre optics to the control room walls back in your pics on page 1. And how did you poke or drill the holes through the walls to insert the fibre lines? I have the model myself and have some fibre optics I bought and would like to do a similar lighting. 

Thanks for any assistance you can give. 

Purpleghost


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

G'day mate. :thumbsup:

I firstly tried c/a glue to glue them in place but it reacted badly with the f/optics I have. It made them very brittle...:freak: so that they started to snap all over the place  So I got some welbond white glue on them to hold them enmass. I love welbond, best thing the canadians have ever invented, since mayple syrup anyway 

To drill the holes I used a pin vice with a .5mm drill bit which is about .0196 in inches. I then held each f/o strand near the hot soldering iron so the radiating heat caused the tip of the f/o to flare out abit so it wouldn't slip through the hole.

Hope this helps

Alec.


----------



## Purpleghost (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!:woohoo:

That will help alot, especially the tips on what not to do because I was probably going to do the same thing. Again, you are doing an amazing job and I hope mine turns out half as good as yours. THis is my first big build so its going to be awhile before I start, I want to learn as much as I can before I dive in (bad pun). Anyway, I have to finish my Doctor Who miniature sculpts first.

Thanks again:wave:

PG


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*what do I do now...*

Well my build is virtually complete... I'm trying not to have 'pbb' ( post build blues )

I've put the tas-oak mouldings around the base and stained them up and put on the last of the giant seaweed. I am thinking about using some of the f/optic strands I have with some little globs of white glue and krystal klear running along them so they look like bubble streams and then fix them to the sub... without making it look too dorky...  

I do have a giant squid from my old 144th scale Nautalis diorama I thought about using as well. fleeing the scene from the intruding Seaview... 

I'll work on getting some pics up but with it's overall size my little kodak digital is struggling with a decent shot...:drunk:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Purpleghost said:


> THis is my first big build so its going to be awhile before I start, I want to learn as much as I can before I dive in (bad pun)


Believe it or not this would be the biggest model I have built to date apart from the "Enterprise D" I built some 20 years ago... most of everthing else since has been 40K wargamming or 1/1000 or similar scale Sci-Fi spacecraft.

I'd really love to tackle the P/L C57D cruiser from Forbidden Planet but they are nigh on impossable to get now. Some were on ebay a couple of weeks ago but what they went for was way outta my bank balance... 

Another dream is the 1/6th scale Master Piece Time Machine but I have to convince the other half that we really need one and that we can afford it


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> G'day mate. :thumbsup:
> 
> I firstly tried c/a glue to glue them in place but it reacted badly with the f/optics I have. It made them very brittle...:freak: so that they started to snap all over the place  So I got some welbond white glue on them to hold them enmass. I love welbond, best thing the canadians have ever invented, since mayple syrup anyway
> 
> ...


What IS welbond ? Is it white glue like we have here in the U.S. that we call elmers glue ?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry my spelling sucks...:drunk:

It's actualy called weldbond... here is a link to a US site http://www.weldbondusa.com/

Yeah I guess it is a type white glue , down here its what we call such glues a pva base glue. The most common here is selleys 'aquadhere' there a lot of pva based glues and sealers on the market over here. I know I sell most of them, but I found that this stuff is magic, unlike my spelling. . My understanding is that it's a crystaline polyphelatic base which dries to a super strong hold. It does have its limitations and I know the bottles are a strong concentrate so you can break it down with water to make the normal paper craft type of pva glue. In its concentrated form though it'll will glue a copper coin to glass. I have been using the stuff for years on all my gaming scenery, modeling and general houshold repairs. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great, thank you !!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well I tried the bubble streams and yes... they looked dorky

Tonite I added more colour to the base to give the giant seaweed forest the look that it was in a more sandy part of the sea floor. So now I can say I have finished... :woohoo:  here are some more pics now its finished.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent AJ!! I really hope I get to see it in August at the comp (hint hint).
Thanks very much for your WIP pics mate. 

Chris.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

You have done an absolutely amazing job! This should warrant you the honorary rank of Admiral! Great photos! Great base! :woohoo:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I must say a huge and heartfelt thank you to all for the compliments. :wave:

Auroranut I plan to post off my entry next week... :thumbsup: Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here are some pictures of another members "BUBBLE STREAM" EFFECT and they look great ! Is this what you were trying to do ?
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> Here are some pictures of another members "BUBBLE STREAM" EFFECT and they look great ! Is this what you were trying to do ?
> Bert


I believe those are dave husseys seaview, but the bubble effect you were trying to do sounds the same. Your Seaview looks wonderful mate, I can tell you that !


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

This more the effect I was chasing... but they didn't look right with the ones I had done and I started to feel that I was over doing the whole look. :drunk:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> This more the effect I was chasing... but they didn't look right with the ones I had done and I started to feel that I was over doing the whole look. :drunk:


I see, I think you could still do it with very light clear fishing line and different sized clear beads strung in a way that most resembles that picture. You could string them randomly and hang them from the top of your display so they would look like they were actually floating upwards.Just make several different lengths of clear fishing line ( 1 LB test ) meaning the very lightest line available that is almost invisible and with the several, seperate, & different lengths of line, you just might get the desired effect. think about it !


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

.. Just drop the whole thing in the pool!

Get yourself an underwater Camera and snap pics for as long as you can hold your breath!!!!(Dont' laugh,I may do it myself).


Again Great Build up. The base looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> .. Just drop the whole thing in the pool!
> 
> Get yourself an underwater Camera and snap pics for as long as you can hold your breath!!!!(Dont' laugh,I may do it myself).
> 
> ...


Tempting... but no... I might pass on that one 

A mate of mine said I should get a really thin aquarium and put it infront with some bubbles running up and some very small fish... One of my customers at work actually builds fish tanks so I might yet ask him


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The classic Gerry Anderson method!alexander


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> The classic Gerry Anderson method!alexander


Diver Dan did it first!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCPa4Rci7ec


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...um=1&hl=en&rls=RNWE,RNWE:2006-38,RNWE:en&sa=N


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Liked what you have done!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to say, this was the thread I was looking for! I just got my kit last week, and I wanted to do some lighting, but the prices of these cottage lighting kits are just out of the question for my budget! You certainly gave me the solution I was looking for! What a wonderful build too! Thanks so much for all of the great tips and idea's! It's a masterful job and you should be most proud of your efforts!

I would like to ask, as far as the fibre optics, did you buy a specific material for this, or is it a heavy fishing line you made the bundles from? Also, did you use multiple strands of Christmas lights to get the blinking effects as well as stationary lighting?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

AJ, Thanks for posting the pics. That's a nice piece of work!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> AJ, Thanks for posting the pics. That's a nice piece of work!


Thank you good sir.

the coments and well dones coming from you blokes after seeing some of the top notch stuff you all done just adds that extra kick to the finished item. 

All in all I had a beaut time in doing this model :hat: cause it is by far one of the best model kits I have worked on. easy to build but still with some challenges. Major KUDOS to the team at Moebius :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Man, how awesome is this!! I'm afraid to even get one of these- I feel like I would need a college course just to build it. You made yours look so realistic!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I really hope I get to see it in person. I can't wait 'till August!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

No worries mate :thumbsup: I've definatly got the Seaview registered and I've got a couple of other models to show off in the comp as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent AJ!!! When you're there, look for a table with a massive submarine and some Aurora kits, and ask for Chris. I'd love to meet you mate.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Simply incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks mate. glad you enjoyed it. :thumbsup:


----------

